

No bullshit policy - cromulent
https://www.gandi.net/no-bullshit

======
JacobAldridge
There's a law firm across the street from my office that has a "no dickheads"
recruitment policy - <http://www.hyneslawyers.com.au/why-hynes-lawyers-.html>

Not dissimilar to 'Do No Evil', these are nice mantras that can garner media
attention; just have to be sure they are actually implemented culturally in
your company because otherwise you set yourself up for ridicule.

~~~
billiob
They may want to defend The Don't Be a Dick License
(<http://github.com/SFEley/candy/blob/master/LICENSE.markdown>)

------
falava
Five years ago I registered with them a wrong domain name, misspelled by my
client. I asked them what could I do apart from registering the correct domain
name this time, and they refounded my 12.54€ sending me a postal mail with a
bank check. That was a good surprise for me, I will never go with another
registrar.

------
morbandit
"No Bullshit" but then they force you to remember some stupid GANDI-12317251
username that you can't change.

------
ErrantX
Ah man. I just started a Gandi account the other day when I needed a .it
domain (and had been recommended). Definitely recommend then - the no bs stuff
is real.

------
milep
I'm waiting for a day when you can compete successfully for selling software
projects with "No Bullshit Policy".

~~~
ivenkys
Actually, i think the day is already here , i am seeing quite a few software
companies, small-to-medium sized, competing successfully by simply saying "We
will provide better customer service".

